# Hoyt Prostar- FINALLY!



## CDKJudoka (May 31, 2012)

That is a sweet looking bow.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

had one a couple years ago that was mint and HEAVY .


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

That's a nice looking bow.:thumbs_up

Congrats!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Fine lookin' bow, that riser looks heavy-duty!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

The bow is on a diet! Heavy riser that was over-engineered and built up around the two piece quiver brackets. My friend at the fabrication shop has it and should be done this week. Then it's off to the powdercoater.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Riser's diet is completed. Off to the powdercoater!


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

biblethumpncop said:


> Riser's diet is completed. Off to the powdercoater!


Cool! Please post photos when complete.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I got my riser back from the powdercoater. I put the carbon wrapped limbs and silver pockets & cable guard from the yellow superstar on it. You can see the profile of the riser at the shelf is trimmed down. The bow had #2 Command Cams on it and is 53# at 32" draw.


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

That turned out nice and those limbs look great on that riser.


----------



## bcourson (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you still have the #3 energy wheels? I have a set of #4 and #5s but they are a bit to long. If you have the #3 wheels would you consider selling them?


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

bcourson said:


> Do you still have the #3 energy wheels? I have a set of #4 and #5s but they are a bit to long. If you have the #3 wheels would you consider selling them?


Hi bcourson,

I have a bow with the #2 cams I am willing to part with. It has carbon plus limbs that have been repainted and the riser you see in previous pictures. With the carbon plus limbs, the draw is around 29" to 30". The riser is professionally powder coated and looks great. I purchased the bow along with other parts from biblethumpncop. This would not include the rest, sight, or stabilizer unless someone wants to bargain for them. If you are interested, I will sell the bow for $100.00 not including shipping. PM me if interested.

I may still be able to get you #3 cams, but that depends on whether or not another bow I put together sells today. If it does not sell this weekend, I can switch out the #2 cams with the #3's.

Mark


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Love that bow....great finger bow...wish i had one!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

mrmark said:


> Hi bcourson,
> 
> I have a bow with the #2 cams I am willing to part with. It has carbon plus limbs that have been repainted and the riser you see in previous pictures. With the carbon plus limbs, the draw is around 29" to 30". The riser is professionally powder coated and looks great. I purchased the bow along with other parts from biblethumpncop. This would not include the rest, sight, or stabilizer unless someone wants to bargain for them. If you are interested, I will sell the bow for $100.00 not including shipping. PM me if interested.
> 
> ...



That is the Superstar riser, not the Prostar. I had them both powdercoated yellow. Nice bows.


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

biblethumpncop said:


> That is the Superstar riser, not the Prostar. I had them both powdercoated yellow. Nice bows.


Thanks for the correction. I woke up this morning and reread what I wrote and then realized my mistake. Ooops. If you are interested, I will send this one back to you. No fees. -Mark

PS - I set up the Pro Vantage and it shoots great. I am in the process of matching it with some very light arrows so that I can tighten up the sight pins gaps.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

mrmark said:


> Thanks for the correction. I woke up this morning and reread what I wrote and then realized my mistake. Ooops. If you are interested, I will send this one back to you. No fees. -Mark
> 
> PS - I set up the Pro Vantage and it shoots great. I am in the process of matching it with some very light arrows so that I can tighten up the sight pins gaps.


I am shooting my provantage indoors. GREAT BOW! Becareful about really light arrows in that bow. They were known to break at the shelf. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

I should try the provantage indoors. I have an Aspen I picked up here in AT that I really like and have set that up for indoors. Although, I don't practice enough with it. I have a set of Victory X Ringers I have been using with the Aspen. These arrows are HUGE. Almost feels like cheating.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks again Mark. Classy guy! The Superstar has returned home.


----------



## bcourson (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Mrmark. Those do not look like the wheels on my prostar. The energy wheels, I believe, are round with an inner lobe and the 3 tear drop pegs. I could probably jury rig those cams to work but right now I'd rather wait to see if I can find the energy wheels.

Thanks again


----------



## grayfeather (Aug 28, 2011)

I need a cable guard for my prostar ,anyone [email protected]


----------

